# '95 T-Bird: How to remove exterior door trim strips?



## JayKay (Mar 16, 2010)

'95 T-Bird has exterior trim strips on the doors and they continue on to the body behind the door.
They are corroded and I want to re-finish them. How do they come off?

Can you remove them from outside the car? are they fastened with a clip? or
Do you have to take the door lining off and interior trim and detach them from inside the car?

Thanks, John aka JayKay


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I would imagine they're Glued on...


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... I would imagine they're Glued on...


yes. gm uses 3 common types. glue, double sided sticky tape, and clips. the clips are stuck to the body and the moulding is mounted to the clips. they won't be your standard clips though, gm likes to mix it up a bit by using barbed metal to plastic cleet. have fun and take your time 

i might invest in a panel popper


----------



## JayKay (Mar 16, 2010)

*Thanks Dan*

I also posted this on a couple of Ford Forums and received zero replies which is disappointing as some of those forums have moderators who are very knowlegable and I can't believe that no-one knows the answer to this.
Anyway, please forgive the rant and I really appreciate your response. I believe these are clipped on and as you say, it's difficult to figure out what type of clips they used. The car has pearl white paint in nice condition. My experience with exterior trim clips is that you usually end up damaging something in order to find out how the clips work. I will just work one patiently in good light from the bottom. Once I have one figured out the rest are easy.
For what it's worth, I'm going to paint the strips a contrasting color, probably blue probably metallic fading from darker to lighter at the edges.
I have done this with other cars with good results, cheap customization and if you mess up or don't like it or even get sick of it, you can fix or change it very easily.
John aka JayKay


----------

